# DPW and Multiple Ministers



## Prufrock (Nov 5, 2008)

I wasn't sure whether this thread belonged under Worship, Preaching or Church Order, so please, feel free to move it.

In the Directory for Public Worship, in the section on preaching, it states:


> Where there are more ministers in a congregation than one, and they of different gifts, each may more especially apply himself to doctrine or exhortation, according to the gift wherein he most excelleth, and as they shall agree between themselves.



Can someone explain, practically, what they historically intended here?

1. Were there many puritan churches with more than one preacher?
2. If so, does such indicate that one Lord's day they would have a "doctrine" sermon, and the next an "exhortation" sermon? Such seems to violate the other principles laid out in this very chapter. Perhaps one would preach in the service, and another exhort outside the service?
3. I suppose the best way of answering this might be in anyone knows examples of such churches from the time


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 5, 2008)

The DPW was before the debates on government and office; so I suspect this has reference to the somewhat controverted office of doctor and division of labor not the kind of preaching. See the Westminster Form of Government under "Teacher or Doctor".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 5, 2008)

It is also helpful to consult the Westminster Directory of Church Government which provides proof texts:



> Teacher or Doctor.
> 
> THe Scripture doth hold out the name and title of Teacher, as well as of the Pastor, 1 Cor.12:28. Ephes.4:11.
> 
> ...



http://www.puritanboard.com/f117/westminster-directory-church-government-35047/

For more information on the office of doctor, see this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f47/office-doctor-4508/

but especially consult Robert W. Henderson, _The Teaching Office in the Reformed Tradition: A History of the Doctoral Ministry_.

Henry Ainsworth, though not a Presbyterian, is a notable example of a doctor in the church, a teaching minister rather than a pastor.


----------

